# saying "rest easy" instead of "rest in peace"



## DPRK

Something about "rest easy" is just utterly annoying. It sounds too casual and laid back to project the message it's meant to. It bugs me when that's the same stupid phrase I see everyone use when someone passes away, but I can't really rant like this on their own posts. That phrase makes me want to kick a puppy and punch a kitten.........

I had to get that out

And no, I don't hit animals


----------



## zookeeper

Ok.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

People say that? Sounds like something you'd say instead of see you later or something lol.

Leave the puppies and kittens alone though :blank


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I've never heard anyone say that when talking about a dead person.


----------



## altghost

*patpat* semantics are a ***** darling


----------



## DPRK

It's weird, every time I bring this up to people any place outside of Facebook, everyone says they never heard it said that way, lol... But yet, in my FB newsfeed, I pretty much ONLY see "rest easy" and never "rest in peace". Hmm.........


----------



## Just Lurking

Is "rest in peace" that much better?



InfiniteBlaze said:


> I've never heard anyone say that when talking about a dead person.


I've never heard it either, but now that I think about it, if I _did_ hear it, I just might have to kick a puppy too (or, kick the person who said it..).


----------



## DPRK

Just Lurking said:


> Is "rest in peace" that much better?
> 
> I've never heard it either, but now that I think about it, if I _did_ hear it, I just might have to kick a puppy too (or, kick the person who said it..).


Well, yeah... "Rest in peace" is the traditional, respectful phrase. It sounds good and natural. When I'm dead, I want to be resting in peace, and I hope that's what people will be telling me.

But imagining someone saying "rest easy" to their dead friend or whatever, or a tombstone engraved with that phrase... I'm just gonna say it: It's just a stupid phrase, IMO. It sounds so stupid and lazy, and I think it's on par with "yolo" and "swag". That's a strong comparison, but it's the truth... It's a *******ization of the correct phrase.


----------



## fanatic203

I've never heard anyone say this. It sounds like something you'd say to someone who was trying to relax or get a good night's sleep.

And I don't like rest in peace either.


----------



## Yer Blues

Better than "take a load off."


----------



## IveGotToast

How many brothersfell victim to the streets
Rest in peace young *****, there's a Heaven for a G
Be a lie, If I told ya that I never thought of death
My *****s, we the last ones left
But life goes on!


----------

